
Messaging is not just for investment banks  - sanj
http://gojko.net/2009/01/06/messaging-is-not-just-for-investment-banks/
======
strlen
Message passing is a much better approach than synchronous HTTP calls. The
implementations, however, aren't that great:

Problem with ActiveMQ is that it doesn't seem to be handle high load. This
isn't a JMS issue per se, just a problem with the ActiveMQ implementation. I'd
be hesitant to use a commercial JMS implementation for most projects.

Spread is an alternative, but it seems to be too academic to be useful. I've
found that it simply fails to work in some situations (doesn't work when
you're delivering messages from multiple producers, across multiple subnets to
multiple consumers).

"Roll your own" seems to the best option (e.g. connecting UNIX domain sockets
on two end points with non-blocking TCP or where appropriate UDP between
them).

